# Anyone familiar with older Lang smokers.



## clawhammer (Aug 17, 2017)

So I have a chance to get a deal on an older Lang. Not familiar at all with them but the warming box appears to be homemade in the picture.    Not sure if I want to pull the trigger or not If it's going to affect the set up 













IMG_2884.PNG



__ clawhammer
__ Aug 17, 2017


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 17, 2017)

No that is not a factory warmer. It looks like it has the rounded ends so it is an older machine.
They are good smokers and put out some good Q.
What size is the smoker and is it a trailer model. Also does the firebox look to be in good shape, how are the cooking grates?
That's not really a good picture you posted looking to get information. Would like to see better how that warmer is attached.
I guess the next question would be how much are they asking.


----------



## clawhammer (Aug 17, 2017)

It is a trailer model it's a 48 and I have a shot at it for 1000


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 17, 2017)

That sounds like a steal as long as the firebox is good.


----------



## mowin (Aug 20, 2017)

I agree.  Sounds like a good price.


----------



## clawhammer (Aug 21, 2017)

Even though the warmer box of homemade.  Scored this rig for 800 not complaining at all


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 21, 2017)

Enjoy you Lang...They are good smokers!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------

